# HILFE! Apache  verträgt sich nicht mit ColdFusion



## cybergnom (4. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein riesen Problem:

Ich versuche auf meiner Maschine (Windows XP) eine lokale Entwicklungsumgebung einzurichten.

Da bei der Home-Version von XP kein IIS dabei ist, hab ich mir den Apache Webserver Version 2.0.47 heruntergeladen.

Apache funktioniert auch wunderbar - bis ich den ColdFusion-Server (Version 6.1) installiere.
Sobald ich den CF-Server mit dem Apache-Server konfiguriere, zerlegt's den Apache.

Fehlermeldung:

Module "mod_jrun20.c" is not compatible with this version of Apache

was bedeutet das? Oder besser: wie bekomm ich die beiden zum Laufen?

Bin über jede Anregung dankbar!
Ist wirklich wichtig!

MfG
cyber


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. September 2003)

Hier hatte meiner meinung nach dasselbe Problem 

http://www.flashforum.de/archiv/topic/81324-1.html

2b


----------

